# Bathroom for Superheroes/Villians?



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

I usually make my bathroom a spiders lair( this year will be different) so why not do in Spiderman? A huge sprider web and a blow up spider man (if you can find one reasonable). 

You could make him spiderman gone mad and have the cobwed covered human prop hanging from celling with some blood splattered around. '


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Maybe also get a cling or fathead of Spiderman for the wall? Decorate all the soft goods with Spiderman colors?


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

ShannoninPA & Jenscats5: I can't believe I didn't think of Spiderman!
Thanks so much for the ideas...Love the idea of Spiderman being crouched up in the corner lookin down on people on the 'throne'....and I can put in red & blue for the colors (it's also very patriotic like some superheroes)

Maybe I could get childrens sheets that have superheros on them and attach them (somehow) to the walls.... Hmmmmmm....Or go all shiny silver like a Metropolis/futuristic look? I have never been stumped like this before!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I would do a bat cave with maybe some newspapers all marked up and drawn on like the Joker did in Dark Knight. Dark Knight Rises comes out in 2012 and the buzz has already started. I'd probably hang up that pic of Anne Hathaway in the catwoman mugshot... it'd make the guys happy... lol. Dark with lots of bats...


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

I like the bat cave idea!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Stochey: Where did you see the mugshot photo of catwomen? I saw just regular pics of Anne Hathaway as Catwomen, but not a mugshot....That is such a great idea!

Since the bathroom is in the Villains hideout, maybe I could put up some other villain mugshots? (I think I might have to make some myself... ) 
What do you think?


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is the pic I was talking about!

View attachment 17626




Yeah I think the villain hideout with mugshots and stuff would be cool!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

You could make the entrance to the bathroom look like you're going into a phone booth.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, that is another good idea HauntedHorror. Thanks so much!

Stochey-- I see what you mean about that pic. It is absolutly going in there. I love it!


----------



## TKVamp10 (Oct 9, 2010)

Last year, we based the them on Alice in Wonderland...We've choosen to do the superhero/villan theme too this year. My SO will be the Joker (in a Nurses outfit; his idea) and I will be the Sexy Dark Knight. I am using some props from last year but I've created some new ones for this year. We're decorating the most of the house as the Bats lier, one room will be decorated with the jokers main interest "money" with joker playing cards everywhere, and one room will be decorated in honor of the American Justice League headquarters. I've cut out and painted cardboard like the joker playing cards. I've created multiple sizes of bats (25) from fabric that I plan on hanging with fishing wire from our ceiling. I drew photographs of the characters in the American Justice League and framed them. They will hang on the walls and our round dinning. Most of our friends have already decided to dress up as either superheros/villans and we will be having a halloween contest. We've already had 47 people reply with rsvp cards.... and decorations will start going up in the next few weeks!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

It is our theme as well. Just found a 3ft tall spiderman wall cling at walmart for my bathroom....add webs, egg sacs, and spiders---voila!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

I bought a Spiderman cling for my bathroom too! I bought a bunch of superhero/villain posters,
and a couple of T-shirts that I will make into pillows.
So far that is the extent of my Superheroes decorating.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I'm not too worried about decorating. The invites, and a couple of items should set the mood. The real party will unfold when I have a room full of adults in hero/villain costumes!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Good point, Badgirl.


----------

